# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  Love Lines For The Heartbroken

## *Saira*

When you love someone they become a part of you, maybe that's why it hurts so much when you lose someone you love, coz you lose a part of yourself. 

I know my tears won't make the pain go away, but I still can't help but cry. 

Every once in a while this unbelievable sadness comes over my heart and breaks it all over again... not because of the way things are but the way things could have been. 

There are certain people who are not meant to fit in your life, no matter how much you want them to be. 

The only thing that hurt me more than my broken heart was knowing that if I had a chance to do it all over again.. and suffer the same.. I would. 

You will forever be my heart's strongest weakness. 

Give me time to catch my breath before you take it away again. 

As long as you hold someone in you heart you can never lose them. 

Sometimes the hardest things to let go of are the things you never really had. 

It's hard to teach your mind to stop loving someone your heart still does. 

The only thing that truly scares me is what love can do to a person. 

It's not like she's forgotten about him. She's just dealing with the pain...and the crazy thing about it is she'd take him back but the fool in him that walked out is the fool who just won't ask.

The only thing in the world I have ever wanted to do was love him, but he was too afraid to let me. 

Source: teenstation

----------


## **Veil**

why love is so important in  life  that it holds all the pain that  hurt

----------


## RAHEN

yeah why love is so important that it holds all the pain...and for sure happiness too..
when happy feels like nothing matters more than him/her
and when sad feels like nothing is more hurtful than that person not with him/her.

nice lines to go ahead...keep posting saira..

----------


## friendlygal786

Thats's just the way it is...thanx 4 sharing Saira

----------

